# My Sage Duo Temp has stopped working.😖



## Petern61 (5 mo ago)

*My Sage Duo Temp has stopped working. No water or Stan coming out. Tried a descale with no joy. Started making a loudish noise. I changed the pump. Sounds very quit now, but still no water or steam. Please help, I miss my morning shot!!!*


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you are in a hard water area and have not descaled regularly I would suspect heavy scaling in the boiler H/X


----------

